# Building a deck



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

She started like this.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Plywood will flex too much if left unsupported.
Add some framing and support bulkheads along the open ends.


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok, finally got some work oon the deck done and even managed to take a few pictures of the work.  I have determined that I will have to use epoxy resin and 6 oz. glass cloth and put 2 layers of glass on each side and then filet the deck onto the hull.  I'm not finished yet and still need to add a second brace to the starboard side of the deck.  My plan is ti glass the inside of the support box and add a deck hatch and use the area as dry storage as well as additional boyancy (air).   Thoughts from the peanut gallery as well as the pros on here are welcome.




























As seen in picture 3, there was some water damage under the old swivel seat base.  The wet wood has been removed and I have started grinding the base support out.  The section covered by the deck will be primed and painted, before the deck goes in.  Except, of course where the filet material will go.  Then all I will have to do is prime and paint a few small areas after the deck is glassed into place.


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

These areas will be fileted in and glassed to the gunwhale on top and on bottom. This should produce a nice smooth looking finish.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like your deck brace solution. Everything is open and supported.
Minimal loss of storage space. Access to all corners for cleaning.
I'm wondering about flexing occuring along the unsupported cockpit edge...


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

Brett my plan is to epoxy a piece of wood to the side of the cockpit, on both sides, to support the sides. While the support is currently open, I plan to close it and add a hatch on top to get the storage back.


----------

